# Choosing Breeder!



## CyberRain (Jul 2, 2011)

Hi Guys,
I have decided to buy a male German shepherd puppy in about 8 months, however I decided to get myself ready for the puppy before I buy it. I have done some research and find that most German shepherd gets hips problems as they grow old, for this reason I decided to buy my puppy from very good breeder money is not an issue. I was wondering if any of you guys know a very good German shepherd breeder in Toronto or anywhere close or some who is really good in the USA. For me having a beautiful German shepherd Dog means a lot, I have always thought of getting a German Shepherd that will somewhat look like this one : 















Now, I tell you guys little bit about me, I live in a pretty big house with big backyard, I live with my parents and one little sister, however i never had a dog and this is first time. Maybe some of you may say having a Shepherd for first timer is not good idea, but I couldn’t get anything else other than a shepherd. Any tips on how I can get myself ready for the dog? Or what should I be looking for in the breeders? Where can I go to learn how to train my puppy? Is getting a male bad idea for first timer? I seen some breeders sells puppies for 500$ and some for 1500$, what would be the difference? How can I tell by watching a puppy it’s going to turn out somewhat like the one in the picture? :help:


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

The dog in the photo looks like an American showline dog. Is that what you want? Not a bad idea for a first-time GSD owner, just make sure the breeder you choose is breeding for health and temperament first, show quality second. Tell us where you are located and someone will be able to help you.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

It is nice that you want to educate yourself in advance of getting a puppy. That is very commendable. I am not real familiar with the geography in Toronto...but there is a nice German woman in Toronto who breeds very well bred West German Showline dogs - using very good males. Her kennel is Alpenhof - and I think the website is alpenhof.ca

Breeders who do health clearances, and follow the protocals for breeding as set by the SV, the mother club of the German Shepherd Dog breed in Germany, generally will be at the higher end of pricing for puppies. They have invested much money, time and work in ensuring that their dogs are correct and bred to a very high standard of quality. The $500 puppy in the Sunday paper is generally a random match up of family pets with no credentials at all.


Lee


----------



## CyberRain (Jul 2, 2011)

FreeStep - I'm located in Toronto-Canada, but i'm willing to travel far, if the breeder is very good.  and sorry what is a "showline"?

wolfstraum - Thanks, is this the website you suggested?: Alpenhof Reg'd Kennel German Shepherd Dogs Home page , and why is a random match up for family pets is bad? 

So, i'm guessing breeders who sells the puppies for 500$ are not very good? but how would i know if the breeder that selling for more, is not different/better then the ones selling for 500$?


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

CyberRain said:


> and sorry what is a "showline"?


"Show lines" are dogs that are bred for the show ring.

American show lines are different from German show lines. Both are bred to be pretty, but American show lines tend to be softer in temperament than German show lines.

Working lines are dogs that are bred to excel in sport or work. Schutzhund, police work, search & rescue, herding, etc. These dogs are not always bred to be pretty, and generally have a stronger temperament than show line dogs.

Hope this helps.


----------



## neiltus (Mar 10, 2011)

visit every breeder you can, tell them you are new to the breed, listen and learn.

And don't knock the ugly GSDs that are working lines. I own one of these. She is sable, rock solid temperament, smarter than me, great drive. And I love it when people tell me she can't be a GSD because she does not look like the stereotypical saddle.

FYI, there are saddle working dogs as well.

There are some interesting posts in the puppy boards regarding people who have bought dogs from less experienced breeders and ended up with health/behavior issues. Reading those will help direct you.

Check out some GSD books on Amazon.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

neiltus said:


> And don't knock the ugly GSDs that are working lines. I own one of these. She is sable, rock solid temperament, smarter than me, great drive. And I love it when people tell me she can't be a GSD because she does not look like the stereotypical saddle.


Yes! Personally, I like working lines, I have two working line dogs (one is a saddle) and I love them. They are sound, healthy, beautiful dogs and have solid temperament. Some working line dogs have a high energy level and strong drives which might be too much for a first-time GSD owner.


----------



## Ishmail (Jul 17, 2011)

*Check out True Haus!*

I have heard only good things about True Haus and in the short time I have been engaging in questions with Cindy I have been thoroughly satisfied with her responses. They really know what their doing over there and I am confident that my puppy will not disappoint. They are located in Norther California and they produce some of the finest working dogs with rock solid temperaments


----------



## Ishmail (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi everyone. If anyone is interested in purchasing working line dogs, you should give True Haus in Northern California a good look. I think their dogs are phenomenal and Cindy has been great to deal with. They breed for temperament and health above all else and many on this forum have also had great things to say about them. They are truly dedicated to the breed.


----------

